# Some of the girls set-up. With their winter fuzzies!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I couldnt resist taking some pics lol. I cant wait to shave ALL of their fur off heehee.

Here is ..... Robin (who is a very naughty girl!)









Nestea, who was an angel =)









Peach, she isn't set up because she was too nervous. I mean she only got here yesterday 









Kadabra. She is a gorgeous girl! Especially on the move


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are very nice looking goats.

OK, I have a question for you. Why are you never in school? Are you homed school? Just wondering :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL yeah I am homeschooled =) And thanks!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty girls. Shelly


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they all look really good chealsy, i love robins color, and all the random white patches. Im a sucker for unusual markings.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous girls!!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

OOH those are pretty girls, you can tell even with the fuzzies!!!! Very cute!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with everyone else, they are just gorgeous even with all the fuzz!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't wait to clip too!!! The warm weather just won't get her soon enough!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They look great!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! They were strutting their stuff today. We had some leading lessons with EVERYONE! LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely love Peach! Please do not look at my house if she disappears!!! hehe

They are beautiful!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Allison! She is such a sweetie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty young ladies! "Great minds think alike" I have to agree with Allison, Peach is a very stunning girl!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute goats!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, they are so gorgeous Chelsey!! I can't wait to get the fuzzies off mine, either . It is going to be sooo fun. And I am going to be furry instead.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

haha I know the thing I hate about clipping is I wind up with all of the fur on ME instead of the goaties lol. It takes so much self control not to clip them right now!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

They all look so nice! I just want to hug them all- they are so fuzzy! My boys are fuzzy too, and so SOFT  I love it lol! But I can understand why you want to shave them! Can't wait for warm weather pics!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love their fuzzies! But it is hard to see their true conformation. I can't wait till show season!!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable! If Robin disapppears...you know where to look


----------

